# Attacks on America



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Why do you guys think there hasnt been many attacks on American soil by opposing forces? I am not talking about cowardly acts of terrorism, but acts of war such as land armies and such

My reason is............................................

Mine, I think that a country would be rather stupid to do so, in the US 1 in 3 own firearms I believe, imagine an army invading a place such as Tenn or Texas, not only would the armed forces be there (best in the world) but every hill billy with a gun


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

its easyer to hide and take out other counties where we hjave bases when their goverment is messed up and sell sell our securtis n stuff for low amounts of money. *hint* USS COLE *hint* Yemen *hint*


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

why would people want to attack america?
Their are also no such attacks on the UK and we don't own guns.

go figure


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Why? why not?
When your hear about a bus getting blowen up in Gazza strip and then they fire "rockets" back at them and kill them. Did you know those rockets say "Made in america" and some still have our flag on it? So when people g oto look at what just killed their father, " USA" is all over it.

Thats one of MANY things.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I think that other countries don't fight U.S. because they know we have the most powerful army in the world and we will most likely have Britain helping us out.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> I think that other countries don't fight U.S. because they know we have the most powerful army in the world and we will most likely have Britain helping us out.


 yea but what are you rabling about? our good allies stand by us, and the others go there own way and then later want our help


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

so far in our attemted war with iraq we only have one country who supports us......Poland. Your right bobme our good allies stand by us. I take back what I said about Britain helping us.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Britain will help us, Mexico is f*cking us over, Japan said they would help us if the UN said its ok, and well .. thats about it.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

bobme said:


> Britain will help us, Mexico is f*cking us over, Japan said they would help us if the UN said its ok, and well .. thats about it.


 LOL.....does Mexico have an army?? They will run around with cactusus.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

and hand out tacos and drugs. haha, i still think we should get some big earth movers and make Mexico beach front high-end land.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The reason why wars are not fought on US land is that we are isolated from our enemies. It would not be practical or cost effective to try to bring the battle to the US.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

cactii


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

grosse gurke said:


> The reason why wars are not fought on US land is that we are isolated from our enemies. It would not be practical or cost effective to try to bring the battle to the US.


 My thoughts exactly. Our primary advantage is our isolation. We can just sit on this side of the Atlantic and go







.

Our only borders are that of Canada and Mexico. Canadas border is pourous yet anyone coming through there would have to deal with the Canadian army first. Same with Mexico. An amphibious landing is pretty hard to imagine given the space of the oceans. The onyl option is blowing us away with nukes, that is why a missle defense is so important.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Xenon said:


> The onyl option is blowing us away with nukes, that is why a missle defense is so important.


 Exactly.....we need a missile defense system NOW!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > Britain will help us, Mexico is f*cking us over, Japan said they would help us if the UN said its ok, and well .. thats about it.
> ...


 hey i find that offensive..we have an army .. we have cannon balls..and gun powder and pellets ..so what if we have to packet it before we shoot..


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

HAhahaha gun powder ..
yea you guys make great fire works


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

The Pack????? Your a Mexican?









P.S.- Im sorry if my comment about running around with cactusus offended you.


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

There are 2 reasons why nobody attacks the US.

1. The Geographic Isolation of the US
2. The US has the most powerful military


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

> Mine, I think that a country would be rather stupid to do so, in the US 1 in 3 own firearms I believe, imagine an army invading a place such as Tenn or Texas, not only would the armed forces be there (best in the world) but every hill billy with a gun


...very true my fellow american....but dont forget, we have those little militias that roam our country side, not to mention "thugs" and "gansta-wannabes", plus our women can be bitches if you piss them off to a point











> its easyer to hide and take out other counties where we hjave bases when their goverment is messed up and sell sell our securtis n stuff for low amounts of money. *hint* USS COLE *hint* Yemen *hint*


...wtf does the USS Cole have to do with selling our "securities and stuff"? the USS cole was deliberately attacked by islamic fundamenalists! as for the comment of hiding out and taking out governments in shamble....do you not think that if we didn't establish a more stronger government in that country, then it'd become like another rogue like government that is filled with corruption and chaos (ie. iraq, al-queada, former pakistan), AND then the world would have rogue governments up to their ass's...rogue governments that can do EVEN more unspeakable terror than todays rogue government...did you ever think of that bobme?



> why would people want to attack america?
> Their are also no such attacks on the UK and we don't own guns.


....what happen during WW2? if i remember, hitler attacked the UK and you were just helping the french



> Why? why not?
> When your hear about a bus getting blowen up in Gazza strip and then they fire "rockets" back at them and kill them. Did you know those rockets say "Made in america" and some still have our flag on it? So when people g oto look at what just killed their father, " USA" is all over it.
> 
> Thats one of MANY things.


...it's not "Made In America"...most of those weapons you see are russian...ak-47's, rocket launchers!...those weapons are former russian army, ya monkey-ass!! and if those weapons were american, they WERE stolen!...so don't give me BS about how america kills! we try to help and it only ends up biting us in the ass!...



> yea but what are you rabling about? our good allies stand by us, and the others go there own way and then later want our help


....correction, what are YOU babbling about?...french as it stands wants no part in the war with iraq, as do the germans and the russians....the UK is willing to back the US up, because they know its the right way...technically we have no GOOD allies, they've all pretty much turned their backs on us, except for britian...so in reality, the world is telling america to go f**k ourselves!!!...what great allies we have











> There are 2 reasons why nobody attacks the US.
> 
> 1. The Geographic Isolation of the US
> 2. The US has the most powerful military


...very true


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

if you need some help, just look up and knock on our countries door :smile:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> if you need some help, just look up and knock on our countries door :smile:


 ...sure....should we bring the beer or the girls?


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I have found most if not all of this true,It is very sad noone will back us up but run to us with there problems. I really think if another country did try to attack us, that is if there could get past the marines. would have a hard time making it past a state or two before being wiped out by the army or the people living there. I do think there is alot to do with the fact that alot of the u.s. people own firearms and such. Why would we need the army, the people them selfs could defend this country, not to say we dont need the army. Was just bored and thought I'd say a little something.
MAD


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> I have found most if not all of this true,It is very sad noone will back us up but run to us with there problems. I really think if another country did try to attack us, that is if there could get past the marines. would have a hard time making it past a state or two before being wiped out by the army or the people living there. I do think there is alot to do with the fact that alot of the u.s. people own firearms and such. Why would we need the army, the people them selfs could defend this country, not to say we dont need the army. Was just bored and thought I'd say a little something.
> MAD


 ...well the marines would be the first to fight...NO DOUBT!!!....but you're forgetting the rest of the armed forces, the army, the navy and the whimpy bomb-happy airforce







.....

....IMO, if someone did attack our country, they'd have to get across the two oceans that surrounded us, then have to take on the naval fleet provided by our US Navy department....and IF they did get past the navy, then they'd have to take on the US marines and US army...and if they did somehow defeat the US marines (very funny thought indeed







), then they have trigger happy us citizens and that NRA leader, what's his name charles something


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I just thought i would say something, but yes your right, but isn't that what I said?
MAD


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> I just thought i would say something, but yes your right, but isn't that what I said?
> MAD


 ...i dunno, did you? ....im tired and not thinking straight.....


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

LOL me too
MAD


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> The Pack????? Your a Mexican?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes i'm mexican,and don't worry about it ..i can take a joke


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

cfr3 said:


> There are 2 reasons why nobody attacks the US.
> 
> 1. The Geographic Isolation of the US
> 2. The US has the most powerful military


 then why did bin ladin do it ? we still cant find his ass.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Why would any country bother attacking the US? Everyone knows that sooner or later, any country will be attacked by the US


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i dont think we will pick on China and i hope we dont.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bobme said:


> cfr3 said:
> 
> 
> > There are 2 reasons why nobody attacks the US.
> ...


 it's called terror...he has hatred for the US because we are infidels to him in his twisted mind







....and besides, we weren't expecting it







...as for china, i wouldn't want to pick on china either....china is the next russia in the new world


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

bobme said:


> cfr3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bin Laden performed an act of terrorism. Terrorism is not war, it is a cowardly act.


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

The reason that the US is not attacking China or North Korea is that the regions are stable. We do not expect either one of those countries to begin any aggressive actions. That f*ck, Sadam, is a lose cannon. He is using plain SUV's to store chemical and biological weapons so that they are mobile and hidden. The man has a historical record of war crimes and needs to be dealt with while we still have the capability to do so.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

cfr3 said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > cfr3 said:
> ...


 then why did the UN say it was a act of war?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

cfr3 said:


> Terrorism is not war, it is a cowardly act.


 Then how come your president is waging a war against terror.....? If terrorism isn't war, there can be no such thing as a war against terror.....


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

He is trying to see that this crap doesnt happen anymore

Or would you rather that stuff happens more often?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

All Bush cares about is that it won't happen again on American soil, not that it won't happen again _anywhere_ else......

And no, I resent terrorism, but I can also see that it's some sort of a last resort to many supressed peoples (like the Palestines, the Chechens and many more: and before anyone's jumping all over my remark, read something about what's going on over there before answering....).
It doesn't make terrorism acceptable, but it does make it understandable...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> cfr3 said:
> 
> 
> > Terrorism is not war, it is a cowardly act.
> ...


 Terrorism IS a cowardly act, however, we're fighting the war AGAINST those cowardly acts so that they dont happen anymore and Juda yeah you're probably right, he probably wont care if it happens anywhere else, unless that somewhere else is one of our allies and they ask us for our help.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

This is easily illustrated in anaylsis of the Revolutionary War, It is not possible to supply a forward advancment of millitary force from over seas without a neutral staging ground. The United States is also very proactive, they would start to neutralize any troop build up as soon as it began. It is almost impossible to launch a land attack on the United States. War Strategy is part of our curriculum here at the Citadel, and i have seen any way for a foreign country to invade unless canada decides to join an evil triad against us.... FEAR THE CANADIANS


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

Innes said:


> why would people want to attack america?
> Their are also no such attacks on the UK and we don't own guns.
> 
> go figure


 I cant believe someone would actually ask this question. the US is like the most hated country in the world. We ar always meddling in other countries business and there are lots of other issues.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> cfr3 said:
> 
> 
> > Terrorism is not war, it is a cowardly act.
> ...


 ....hehe...it's a cowardly war juda












> I cant believe someone would actually ask this question. the US is like the most hated country in the world. We ar always meddling in other countries business and there are lots of other issues.


...because we have to...it's not like the UN is doing anything to solve it in the first place....so it's up the US as a leading world power to stop or aide those problems


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ...because we have to...it's not like the UN is doing anything to solve it in the first place....so it's up the US as a leading world power to stop or aide those problems


 Im not doubting this, but I am explaining why we are hated so much. Obviously some people cant see that.

I truthfully think its a matter of time before we are attacking, maybe not by land but nuclear or whatever. Tension is too high and there is too much at stake.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Hannibal said:


> I truthfully think its a matter of time before we are attacking, maybe not by land but nuclear or whatever. Tension is too high and there is too much at stake.


 i think we're gonna get a nuclear warhead up our ass by the north koreans...goodbye california














.....


----------

